# A new thing I learned to do with editing!!



## JustAGamble11 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guess what!! I found out another thing i can do on my Adobe!!

Here are some examples of my "work"

please please post pics on here and i will edit them even if you want something taken out i will do that too or i can do the black and white thing too!! Because i really enjoy doing them!

here they are!!






















Thanks!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 24, 2009)

Those look great. I cant wait to see what others send you!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Sep 24, 2009)

I love this type of edit. Looks great with portraits.


----------



## markadoodle (Sep 24, 2009)

feel free to do whatever--


----------



## MiniDashofBlue (Sep 24, 2009)

Can you black and white the first picture except for his eye and the yellow flowers? Same for the second? please and thank you!


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres the ones for you MiniDashOfBlue!!


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres yours!! Markadoodle!!


----------



## markadoodle (Sep 24, 2009)

thats cool! I have tonsssssssssssss of pictures u can play with


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great!! POST EM POST EM!!!!! I LOVE editing them!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 24, 2009)

You can look through all of the albums on my photobucket and see if there are any pics you want to play with, just make sure and post the results so I can see them





My Photobucket

Also what program are you using, I want to try editing photos too, I think it would be fun!


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great!! Melinda ill mess around with them!! and im using Adobe Photoshop a $700 program!


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Sep 24, 2009)

heres some!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome keep em coming!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great job!! I can't even get pics on here without my daughters help



.


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heress another


----------



## MiniDashofBlue (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! They are beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 25, 2009)

hi can you take me out,,and have fun with the photo


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 25, 2009)

JustAGamble11 said:


> View attachment 891
> 
> Heress another


thanks they are great!!!


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Sep 25, 2009)

your very welcome feel free to post more!!

here is yours Lucky lodge

I took you out and ill mess with it more later!


----------



## markadoodle (Sep 25, 2009)

Idk what u can do but here lol


----------



## End Level Farms (Sep 28, 2009)

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh12/me...SkipperShow.jpg

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh12/me...erKatherine.jpg

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh12/me...rBackGround.jpg

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh12/me...perDiamond2.jpg

Anything you like.

In the SkipperDiamond2 I would appreciate the removal of the background.

Thank you.


----------

